
Peter Watts's “Echopraxia”: Ferociously Intellectual Pulp Writing - jseliger
http://lareviewofbooks.org/review/ferociously-intellectual-pulp-writing/
======
Hortinstein
Peter Watts is right up there with Charles Stross for great intellectual hard
Sci-fi. Both also have several books published under the creative commons
license:

[http://www.feedbooks.com/author/193](http://www.feedbooks.com/author/193)
(Peter Watts, Starfish was a great biopunk marine biology novel)

[http://www.feedbooks.com/book/228/accelerando](http://www.feedbooks.com/book/228/accelerando)
(Accelerando, reccomended for anyone who likes Dyson Spheres, Post Human
intelligence, Distributed Autonomous Organizations, and mind bending sex)

